# Pics of My Friesian!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Just showing off my booootiful girl :thumbup:


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

wow. still free to a good home? if so post to me. only joking but she is lovely. you are so lucky. no pics of her with a bucket ?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

:lol: yes, i'll stick her in the post tonight! First class stamp should do it, right?

Bucket? You've lost me!


----------



## animalhealthscience (Jun 12, 2010)

very nice pics 
great gorgeous horse


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

she is bloody gourgeous your so lucky


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

stunning im so jel i want her lol


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's so pretty:001_wub:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

She's a stunner, I love Friesians


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

She is wonderful Fantastic breed aren't they


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

What a beautiful Friesian! She make a great model for photo taking!


----------



## mesira (Mar 16, 2012)

you're lucky to have time to care lots of animals!
do you have somebody to help you or alone?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

she is sooo gorgeous! I love her big strong looking head


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

shes beautiful and in great shape!
and has a lovely coat!


----------

